# Atwood saugeye



## Wallyguy140 (Sep 8, 2018)

Does anyone ever catch any.sizable saugeye out of atwood we caught a bunch this weekend only one keeper r there.any.big ones in there


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

used to be , but I haven,t been there in about five years. [email protected]


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Caught quite a few keepers up to 23” before the rains came and kept us off the lake for a few weeks. When I was back on the lake last week I found them but didn’t have time to fish long that day. Headed back to that spot Thursday and will post results here.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Mid June I was visiting an old work friend out on his house boat. I brought my ultra light and a bucket of fatheads thinking maybe I’ll catch some crappies around the floating docks. Ended up taking the boat out for a nice cruise. Asked if he wouldn’t mind killing the motor so we could drift this giant living room down a 12’ contour I saw we were on top of (Navionics is the best). 

Wouldn’t you know that 7’ ultra light St. Croix was doubled over the railing in no time. 17” eye. Next drop, wham...nice keeper perch. I hooked up Ol’ Jim with his Zebco and tied on a 1/4oz jig and minnow. HE was hooked up! We hit that same drift in his big houseboat for hours until we ran out of minnows. What a blast. Kept a good basket of fish. We did sort thru a lot of shorts but we did end up with 3 eyes. Two 16s and a 17. Several crappies and a dandy perch. I’ll never forget that day.


----------



## Trapperebeck (Feb 28, 2019)

Fish early in the spring !


----------

